# 16 Zoll Rad gekauft - zu groß für Anfänger?



## Samtpfote89 (6. März 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

Mein Sohn wird nächsten Monat 3 Jahre. Er ist ca. 97 cm groß, Schrittlänge sind (mit Pampers) ca. 37,5 cm. Er soll zum Geburtstag sein erstes Fahrrad bekommen, ist also Anfänger und hat noch keine Fahrrad-Erfahrung (fährt aber seit einem Jahr Laufrad, 12 Zoll Puky LR Light BR). Ich habe hier vor einigen Wochen still einige Beiträge gelesen, in welchen bei Kindern mit ähnlichen Maßen eher schon 16 Zoll Räder empfohlen wurden. Daher haben wir uns auch in diese Richtung umgeguckt und uns nach einiger Recherche für das Naloo Chameleon 16 entschieden (auch wegen der recht niedrigen Übersrandshöhe), was ja offiziell auf deren Homepage sogar schon ab 93 cm Körpergröße passen soll. Das haben wir auch bereits gekauft und steht schon hier. Doch jetzt werde ich irgendwie von allen Seiten verunsichert. Andere Kinder im Kindergarten fahren selbst mit 4 Jahren noch 12 Zoll Pukys oder höchstens 14 Zoll Wooms (Woom 2). In einer Facebook-Mamigruppe sind wir auch die Ausnahme mit 16 Zoll. Auch meine Eltern bequatschen mich, dass das Rad viel zu groß wäre. Und jetzt steh ich hier mit einem 16 Zoll Naloo Chameleon, was ja auch wirklich nicht billig war, und frage mich, ob wie hier einen Fehler gemacht haben? Meint ihr, das Fahrrad passt trotzdem zu meinem Sohn, als Anfänger und mit seinen Maßen? Oder wäre es doch besser, erstmal ein Woom 2 oder so zu besorgen? Die niedrigste Sattelhöhe sind beim Naloo halt 45 cm, was bei einer Schrittlänge von 37,5 cm ja schon viel ist, oder? Bei seinem Laufrad ist der Sattel im Moment bei 39-40 cm Höhe.

Danke und Gruß 
Samtpfote


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (6. März 2021)

Keine Angst du hast nichts falsch gemacht, selbst wenn es jetzt noch nicht passt, dann in einem halben Jahr.
Mach mal ein Foto von Sattel und Stütze, teilweise kann man durch kleinere Umbauten mehrere cm herausholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (6. März 2021)

Meine beiden Kinder haben jeweils auf 16“ fahren gelernt.
K1 mit 4 Jahren (hatte es ab 3J zur Verfügung). K2 mit 2,5 Jahren und auch etwa der Größe wie dein Kind.
Mit 4 fährt K2 jetzt 20“, weil ihm das einfach besser rollt.
Also nicht verrückt machen lassen. Jedes Kind ist anders. 
Ride on


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (6. März 2021)

Das Chamäleon hatt eine Kerzenstütze mit Kloben als Halter für den Sattel, wenn man den Kloben nach oben dreht, also in den Sattel herein, hast du einiges an Höhe gewonnen bzw. verloren .
Den Lenker würde ich aber auch noch so weit wie möglich herunter setzen.


----------



## Samtpfote89 (6. März 2021)

Danke euch schon mal! Das beruhigt etwas 😅. So an sich ist das Fahrrad nämlich wirklich toll.



Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Das Chamäleon hatt eine Kerzenstütze mit Kloben als Halter für den Sattel, wenn man den Kloben nach oben dreht, also in den Sattel herein, hast du einiges an Höhe gewonnen bzw. verloren .
> Den Lenker würde ich aber auch noch so weit wie möglich herunter setzen.


Danke für dein Tipp, mein Mann wird danach mal gucken 👍.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (6. März 2021)

Meine Tochter Tochter war auch die einzige in der Kita mit ihrem 20Zoll, die anderen machen etwas falsch.


----------



## Binem (6. März 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Meine Tochter Tochter war auch die einzige in der Kita mit ihrem 20Zoll, die anderen machen etwas falsch.


ja so ist das auch hier, mit 4 wird von 12 auf 16 gewechselt und dann wunsern sich die Eltern das die Kinder nicht radfahren wollen. Wir sind mit sehr kleinen (103cm) 5 Jahren aufs 20er gewechselt.

Was helfen kann ist sich ein kleines 12 er in der Bekanntschaft für 2-3 Wochen auszuleihen. Dann hast du die Vorteile von beide Füsse auf dem Boden um zu lernen , und wenn das klappt ist das Naloo ein tolles Rad. 
Denn meiner Erfahrung nach brauchen sie nur genau diese paar Wochen die magischen beide Füsse vom Sattel auf den Boden um richtig Radfahren zu lernen. Danach nie wieder.


----------



## Kati (6. März 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Das Chamäleon hatt eine Kerzenstütze mit Kloben als Halter für den Sattel, wenn man den Kloben nach oben dreht, also in den Sattel herein, hast du einiges an Höhe gewonnen bzw. verloren .
> Den Lenker würde ich aber auch noch so weit wie möglich herunter setzen.






Das hab ich beim 20“ so gemacht, damit K2 da besser drauf passt. Dabei auch den Kloben nach vorn gedreht um den Abstand zum Lenker zu verkürzen, falls das notwendig ist.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. März 2021)

Samtpfote89 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> Mein Sohn wird nächsten Monat 3 Jahre. Er ist ca. 97 cm groß, Schrittlänge sind (mit Pampers) ca. 37,5 cm. Er soll zum Geburtstag sein erstes Fahrrad bekommen, ist also Anfänger und hat noch keine Fahrrad-Erfahrung (fährt aber seit einem Jahr Laufrad, 12 Zoll Puky LR Light BR). Ich habe hier vor einigen Wochen still einige Beiträge gelesen, in welchen bei Kindern mit ähnlichen Maßen eher schon 16 Zoll Räder empfohlen wurden. Daher haben wir uns auch in diese Richtung umgeguckt und uns nach einiger Recherche für das Naloo Chameleon 16 entschieden (auch wegen der recht niedrigen Übersrandshöhe), was ja offiziell auf deren Homepage sogar schon ab 93 cm Körpergröße passen soll. Das haben wir auch bereits gekauft und steht schon hier. Doch jetzt werde ich irgendwie von allen Seiten verunsichert. Andere Kinder im Kindergarten fahren selbst mit 4 Jahren noch 12 Zoll Pukys oder höchstens 14 Zoll Wooms (Woom 2). In einer Facebook-Mamigruppe sind wir auch die Ausnahme mit 16 Zoll. Auch meine Eltern bequatschen mich, dass das Rad viel zu groß wäre. Und jetzt steh ich hier mit einem 16 Zoll Naloo Chameleon, was ja auch wirklich nicht billig war, und frage mich, ob wie hier einen Fehler gemacht haben? Meint ihr, das Fahrrad passt trotzdem zu meinem Sohn, als Anfänger und mit seinen Maßen? Oder wäre es doch besser, erstmal ein Woom 2 oder so zu besorgen? Die niedrigste Sattelhöhe sind beim Naloo halt 45 cm, was bei einer Schrittlänge von 37,5 cm ja schon viel ist, oder? Bei seinem Laufrad ist der Sattel im Moment bei 39-40 cm Höhe.
> 
> ...


Nur weil andere etwas anders machen, heißt das noch lange nicht dass sie Recht haben!  Die meisten Kinder sind im Gegenteil auf viel zu kleinen Rädern unterwegs! Meine haben mit gerade 3 bzw noch nicht 3 auf 16" angefangen und waren ähnlich groß. Bin auch schon unterwegs mit dem Kids angemacht worden ihnen wären die Räder zu groß... bzw der Sattel wäre ja viel zu weit oben... darauf sage ich meistens nur dann machen sie ihren Sattel auch Mal fix 15cm tiefer und fahren Mal einen Berg rauf... 
Soviel zu die Räder sind zu groß...


----------

